
Recipc for PC building, does it seem to be a good idea? - hexaroute
http://recipc.com
======
Frank2312
What are the advantages over PCPartPicker?

~~~
hexaroute
Well briefly, concerning the countries that don't have amazon, newegg, etc.
Recipc connects the customers to their local suppliers, which will surely
reduce shipment fees to start off with (does concern the middle east, africa,
and some european countries so far). Surely recipc will have a build checker,
to ensure that the parts are compatible (not so advantageous). However, users
once they build their pc's, they'd end up knowing how good the pc is in
different fields (gaming, graphic designing, 3d rendering, development,
bitcoin, etc). Finally, user point system will be included, which does include
rewards in return, and events will be practiced from time to time as well.

I'm pretty sure US users would find that somehow useless, but hey, other
countries would be needing such services as well no?

Note: No affiliate links will be used, suppliers themselves are going to be
managing their products on the site (prices and stock). Recipc is still in
alpha phase and is in need of a bigger team.

